# MASCAR Awards Race - End of the Season celebration & BBQ!!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Come one, come all...celebrate our greatest season ever! We've completed 14 races since last September, now it's time to award the hardware. 
The MASCAR Awards Race, Saturday July 11th, Gloucester Point, Virginia.
We will have a BeachJet (Fray & VHORS legal) race and a special Sportsman-style T-Jet IROC race for everyone to have some fun. The club is rolling out a Virginia-style BBQ to get everyone is a great mood for racing.

Track is a 4'x16' MAXTRACK...pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/tims.html

Last year's race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/7-12-08.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)




----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR celebrated it's most successful season ever, with our annual Awards Race at Gloucester Point Raceway earlier today. Brian Bright, Captain of BTE was in the house. First up, everyone ponyed up $2, to have a go with the IROC Sportsman NASCAR COTS. This was run in TrakMate Championship mode, and Jeff Crabtree had a perfect run to win the pot. Late arrival, Scott "YankeeSpeed on SCI" Lumberton got no practice, but we dumped him into the BeachJet round robin anyway. Rodnet Tankerd showed up even later, and missed all of the racing...try harder next season, Rodney! A quick 2.5 minute round robin was all we had time for, and Ray Etheridge was on top form and easily won, over Jeff Crabtree and Dan Mueller.



Full pictorial report (broad band connection recommended!): 
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/7-11-09.html

Next race this Summer, is the Jamerson Cup for Modified and Amateur Modified classes. August 15th in Gloucester, Virginia
Track info and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------

